# Mavrick 732 or 733



## danbono (Jun 23, 2015)

HI All I have had the 732 for about 3 years now, working good..Need another one undecided about going with the 732 or the 733. I like the bigger the display and black color  on the 733..Any one have both? Any thoughts on this matter.

Question the 732 probes work on the 733?

Thanks Dan

PS I don't need any thing  fancy like blue tooth/Etc.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2015)

DanBono said:


> HI All I have had the 732 for about 3 years now, working good..Need another one undecided about going with the 732 or the 733. I like the bigger the display and black color  on the 733..Any one have both? Any thoughts on this matter.
> 
> Question the 732 probes work on the 733?
> 
> ...


I just got a second ET-732, so now I have an ET-73 in my Meat curing fridge, and a black ET-732 & a white ET-732 for my MES.

This way I don't have to learn any fancy setting things that the 733 has, and it's easy to keep my notes organized with the two different colors.

Plus I know everything is interchangeable between  the two 732s.

Bear


----------



## bregent (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't have the 733, but I have to say the person that designed the user interface for the 732 is a complete idiot. First of all, does the alarm setpoint really need to go down to 32? Whose cooking food at those temps? And the high alarm on the food goes to 572?  OK, I get the fact that you could use either side for the BBQ probe, but this means that if you overshoot your desired setpoint when programming, you've got to scroll past 540 digits to get back because it only increments up, not down. So you've got to stop well before you hit the desired setpoint and then press single times to get it where you want. None of this would be THAT bad, except for the fact that the damn thing BEEPS with every keypress! Really? Who thinks that's a good idea?  So I've got to move to a different part of the house when I'm setting it up when the rest of the family is asleep. 

Extra points for having it BEEP when you press the backlight button. That was brilliant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So, does the 733 suffer from the same problems? Does it have a decrement button? Does it BEEP with every key press?


----------



## daricksta (Jun 23, 2015)

My answer is that I had a choice between buying the ET-732 and 733. I looked at them both, did some reading up, and chose the ET-733. It's a challenge to set up and to change settings but you can use it as is right out of the box to monitor temps. That all being said, I really like having the ET-733, it's larger display screens, and its increased range over the 732. The alarm feature has been a huge help during all my smokes.


----------



## mummel (Jun 23, 2015)

Get a 733 for only $5 more and then you have the flexibility of changing the probe.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 23, 2015)

Todd Johnson just happens to sell replacement 6' probes for both the 732 and the 733 and they're on sale!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2015)

bregent said:


> I don't have the 733, but I have to say the person that designed the user interface for the 732 is a complete idiot. First of all, does the alarm setpoint really need to go down to 32? Whose cooking food at those temps? And the high alarm on the food goes to 572?  OK, I get the fact that you could use either side for the BBQ probe, but this means that if you overshoot your desired setpoint when programming, you've got to scroll past 540 digits to get back because it only increments up, not down. So you've got to stop well before you hit the desired setpoint and then press single times to get it where you want. None of this would be THAT bad, except for the fact that the damn thing BEEPS with every keypress! Really? Who thinks that's a good idea?  So I've got to move to a different part of the house when I'm setting it up when the rest of the family is asleep.
> 
> Extra points for having it BEEP when you press the backlight button. That was brilliant
> 
> ...


LOL---I should have mentioned, I like my Therm to be bare bones. If I could get one with no alarms, no beeping, no frills, I'd get it.

I would have stuck with the ET-73, but it's distance sucked, which is why I demoted it to 24-365 Fridge Duty only!!

Bear


----------



## floridasteve (Jun 27, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Todd Johnson just happens to sell replacement 6' probes for both the 732 and the 733 and they're on sale!



What is Todds URL so I can order one.  I had to put me spare into service a week ago.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> What is Todds URL so I can order one. I had to put me spare into service a week ago.


At the bottom of any page on this forum, just click on his Business card "A-Maze-N-Smoker".

Bear


----------



## floridasteve (Jun 27, 2015)

Got it!  Ordered 2 plus some maple to try.  If it's sugar maple, it should be awesome!


----------



## dean shultis (Jun 28, 2015)

Twice I ordered the Maverick ET733 and twice I sent it back.  Twice bitten...   The first one was unprogramable.  I thought it was me at first but after fiddling around with it for a couple of hours, It became obvious that it was junk.  The next one worked OK but was 5 degrees off at the boiling point of water.  I tested it with four other thermometers at the same time and only the 733 was off by more than two degrees.   For me, above all, the thermometer must be accurate.  The bells and whistles are nice but useless if you can't get an accurate reading.  The reviews on Amazon are quite telling.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 29, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> What is Todds URL so I can order one. I had to put me spare into service a week ago.


http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## amlong88 (Jul 9, 2015)

Got the maverick Remington 732 (ETRM-732) and it has the same range as the 733. I think the only thing different than the non Remington is the that it has Remington's name on it. Guy at the BBQ store said maverick had worked the bugs out of the 732.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 10, 2015)

AMLong88 said:


> Got the maverick Remington 732 (ETRM-732) and it has the same range as the 733. I think the only thing different than the non Remington is the that it has Remington's name on it. Guy at the BBQ store said maverick had worked the bugs out of the 732.


Maverick also makes one under the Ivation brand, too. Since by any other name it all looks the same I wonder why Maverick does this?


----------



## danbono (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi All Just ordered another 732, this time the black one, so I can use one for meat and the other for pit temps.

Dan


----------



## backyardboss (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm not getting error codes, just that the food temp is 215 d*  while the thing is sitting next to me on the kitchen counter...

Any ideas? It's not been out in rain, but I guess humidity could have screwed it up, guess try that first or is there a way to recalibrate?

Grrrrr! 11 p.m. smoke. Need me mav'rick.

Lol. now 275! even better!


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 15, 2015)

Test it in boiling water and ice water.


----------



## backyardboss (Aug 15, 2015)

Yea, did a boil test and it started at 314, dropped in one reading to 236, then bounced around further, 214, 342 blah blah blah. .

Took the 'base" unit outside and it reads the cooking/barbeque(?) temp close to right on.

So, its the probe. I've left it in the box as well @ 280 for my jerk thighs, maybe that will dry it our or whatever in a couple hours.

Back to old school!

Booyah! Thanks for the feedback.

BYB


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 15, 2015)

Can't get the ends wet where the cable enters the probe. The 735 probes are supposed to be waterproof and work with the 723 and 733.


----------



## backyardboss (Aug 15, 2015)

The ends haven't been wetted, though maybe abused and overused for months on end...

I'll see if drying it out works, if not I'll give it a deconstruction and rebuild, see how that works. 

Smoker temp Is more important to me anyway right now, they're just 99 cent yardbird legs, so not gonna lose any sleep over it.

They'll be done when I SAY they're done! 

Thanks again.


----------



## backyardboss (Aug 16, 2015)

Left the probe in the box for two hours at about 275 while doing some chix. 

Seems to have worked like a charm! Both probes in sync now. Yay!

Incidentally, here's the chix I got going, to 155 now, so will come off shortly. 

Probably just enough time for another glenlivet! 













image.jpg



__ backyardboss
__ Aug 16, 2015


----------



## backyardboss (Aug 16, 2015)

And off the apple and cherry, get together for tomorrow is done. 

Whole house smells unbelievable, even with the dog! 

About 2 1/4 at 250-275 and now has a crispy-ish skin as well. 

Hope it survives the night...













image.jpg



__ backyardboss
__ Aug 16, 2015


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 16, 2015)

Put it somewhere the dog won't find it.


----------



## backyardboss (Aug 16, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Put it somewhere the dog won't find it.









I think the dog is worried about me...

Tried a taste off the runt of the batch- Lawd, Have Mercy!

It's chicken. It's freaking chicken legs/quarters.

It is off the hook, good. Damn, I love this stuff!


----------



## danbono (Aug 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I just got a second ET-732, so now I have an ET-73 in my Meat curing fridge, and a black ET-732 & a white ET-732 for my MES.
> 
> This way I don't have to learn any fancy setting things that the 733 has, and it's easy to keep my notes organized with the two different colors.
> 
> ...


Hi Did the same thing, went with the 732 black cause I know it well. Now I can monitor 2 meat and 2 pit temps.

DanB


----------



## daricksta (Aug 17, 2015)

Backyardboss said:


> The ends haven't been wetted, though maybe abused and overused for months on end...
> 
> I'll see if drying it out works, if not I'll give it a deconstruction and rebuild, see how that works.
> 
> ...


I've had my ET-733 for a couple of years. On one of the probes at the crimp point where the wire connects to the probe, the protective cover has loosened. It still works fine but I've been too lazy to do anything about it. Sometime soon I'll order 6' replacement probes from Todd just for backup.


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 17, 2015)

I have an ET73 that I bought for the kitchen oven years before I started smoking.  I then bought a 732 for monitoring and alarm features for my smoking.  One day I went to smoke some pork butts and couldn't find my 732; so I ordered a 733 and got it the next day.  Had I known what I was getting into, I would NOT have bought the 733.  I find it damned near impossible to set without calling the support desk.  No device with such basic functionality should be so difficult for a user, IMO.

I'm probably very well set for the amount of smoking I do, but that iGrill2 with 4 probes and BlueTooth to the iPhone sure looks tempting.

I have a Thermoworks ThermoPop and their Grill master ChefAlarm but not the fast probe,

Hello.  My name is rabbit and I have a thermometer problem.  :yahoo:


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 17, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I've had my ET-733 for a couple of years. On one of the probes at the crimp point where the wire connects to the probe, the protective cover has loosened. It still works fine but I've been too lazy to do anything about it. Sometime soon I'll order 6' replacement probes from Todd just for backup.


I just did this last week.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 17, 2015)

rabbithutch said:


> I have an ET73 that I bought for the kitchen oven years before I started smoking. I then bought a 732 for monitoring and alarm features for my smoking. One day I went to smoke some pork butts and couldn't find my 732; so I ordered a 733 and got it the next day. Had I known what I was getting into, I would NOT have bought the 733. I find it damned near impossible to set without calling the support desk. No device with such basic functionality should be so difficult for a user, IMO.
> 
> I'm probably very well set for the amount of smoking I do, but that iGrill2 with 4 probes and BlueTooth to the iPhone sure looks tempting.
> 
> ...


Rabbithutch, thermometer addiction is one of the American diseases that dare not speak its name. But besides that, my wife has a ThermoPop and it's an instant read--very fast. It's as fast as my CDN thermocouple therm. I also own the ET-733 and have been frustrated with the difficulty in changing settings. However, I finally just memorized the instructions and now it's much easier. The most important thing is to plan first which settings you want to change. You then push the SET button before anything else. After that it's just a matter of remembering which buttons to push when and make sure you push them before the receiver locks you out. Then you start over again. The past two times I've used my Maverick I didn't need to refer to the owners manual at all. But that's after about a year and a half of using it.

But from reading posts on SMF there are guys who prefer the 732 and those of us who prefer the 733. From what I've read the 735 also has its problems.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 17, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> I just did this last week.


Did you receive the probes yet?


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 17, 2015)

I ordered them last Monday, Todd shipped them the same day and I received them last Thursday.

I ordered them from A-MAZE_N


----------



## daricksta (Aug 17, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> I ordered them last Monday, Todd shipped them the same day and I received them last Thursday.
> 
> I ordered them from A-MAZE_N


I figured they'd be shipped and arrive that quickly. Todd aptly named his company, didn't he?


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 17, 2015)

I ordered them as spares. I'm still using the originals, but I do appreciate the fast shipping and low price.


----------

